# Woodchuck Draft Cider



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, this stuff is GREAT! Only bad part is that the stuff is so tasty, I could prolly drink the whole 6er...but at 200 caleries a pop, I better lay back. The Granny Smith version looks tasty too. Next on my list.:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my fiancee loves them and I've been known to enjoy one or two myself


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I am just stunned by the Cider comment!!! Just frightening. On one hand we have a thread gauging interest in 18 year olds right to drink and another thread pushing Cider as a cure to never drink again. I like your angle!!!

tt:cb


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to drink Woodchuck all the time, haven't in a while. It's a tad sweet, but maybe I'llpick some up this fall.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ttours said:


> I am just stunned by the Cider comment!!! Just frightening. On one hand we have a thread gauging interest in 18 year olds right to drink and another thread pushing Cider as a cure to never drink again. I like your angle!!!
> 
> tt:cb


yeah yeah...I just wanted something different. I won't even put this in my regular rotation...again, because of the calories and of course, the sweetness makes my brain hurt!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I like using it to soak pork in I am going to frill or smoke. Adds a great swettness. Also known to down one or two.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Try Strongbow if you get a chance. Not easy to find unless you have a big import section at the place you buy beer from. It's a English Dry Cider. Now that is some tasty stuff. Not as sweet as the American types. A lot of english pubs will have it on draft too.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I keep a couple of 6ers of each (the green & red) on the shelf.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> WOW, this stuff is GREAT! Only bad part is that the stuff is so tasty, I could prolly drink the whole 6er...but at 200 caleries a pop, I better lay back. The Granny Smith version looks tasty too. Next on my list.:tu


Yes its good, Drink a whole 6 and run the risk of some deadly reflux that night!
When I first found the "chuck" I was delighted,:dr then the next week it went on sale 60% off so I bought all they had. 15 cases.. I had that stuff filled in every fridge I went to for weeks..
Man everybody had a buzz!!!
:r

STAY AWAY FROM THE PEAR!!!!! IT SUCKS!!:2


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I like using it to soak pork in I am going to frill or smoke. Adds a great swettness. Also known to down one or two.


Damn!
I never thought of soaking a butt in it!:tu:tu


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

try K english Cider madew from fresh english sommerset apples. Great cider not as clyingly sweet as woodchuck and 6.7 percent in alcohol so it packs a punch as well:tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

cherrybomb said:


> try K english Cider madew from fresh english sommerset apples. Great cider not as clyingly sweet as woodchuck and 6.7 percent in alcohol so it packs a punch as well:tu


Use to get this @ TJs several years back, but haven't seen any in quite a while. Consumed the last bottle I had about 8 months ago.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The granny smith is yummy.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

Last night was my first encounter with the chuck. It was delicious. I had the raspberry. I highly recommend it.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

If you float a nice stout like Guinness on top of it, it makes a great alternative to a Black and Tan. God do i miss college, we used to get these at Happy hour up in Cortland


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Strongbow and Magners cider. 

Woodchuck is good if there is not anouther cider option. I like the amber best, the granny smith is ok. Don't like Pear and have never seen rasberry. 

But I only drink cider, no beer for me.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> If you float a nice stout like Guinness on top of it, it makes a great alternative to a Black and Tan. God do i miss college, we used to get these at Happy hour up in Cortland


:tpd: This is the best way to enjoy it IMO. DOn't they call this a snakebite?


----------

